#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  (Request) ISO/TR 31004 : 2013

## pramdhe

Dear all



Any body have ISO/TR 31004:2013 Risk Management - Guidance for the implementation of ISO 31000, please?
I really need that standard/technical report.

Thanks in advance and best regards
pramdheSee More: (Request) ISO/TR 31004 : 2013

----------

